# Glycine / Invicta Disappointment



## JaseRicco

I am starting some preliminary research on a mid-level Swiss Divers Style watch. I am a huge fan of Movado, and the Series 800 fits what I am looking for, but since I already own five Movado time pieces, as a watch collector, I would like to broaden my horizon into some other watch brands out there. I've read article after article and hit the WUS forum reading lots of posts and scrolling through lots of watch photos narrowing down my search to a few brands that I thought were worthy. This, coupled with some "best Swiss divers watches under $1000" videos, I decided that whenever I am ready to make the purchase, my choice would be the *Glycine Combat Sub 42* timepiece. I also watched a few video reviews of the Glycine Combat Sub 42 by The Urban Gentry, and he has some very nice things to say regarding the time pieces quality and craftsmanship. I would like to chose a watch with a bit of prestige/heritage when it comes to the company history as well, and Glycine certainly offers this. 


I figure the last step is to post here asking for your insight. I am curious of your thoughts regarding Glycine as a Company, and as a maker of "quality" time pieces in general considering their partnership with Invicta that took place a couple years ago in 2016? I can't quite put my finger on why, but to be honest, finding this out through research has made me rethink my choice...thoughts? I recently watched another video review regarding the Glycine Sub combat Sub 42, and was extremely disappointed to find out that Invicta has altered the original Glycine logo to merge it with theirs...a sort of cross between the two. Basically looks like a Glycine logo with wings o| I think this just might have been the final nail in the coffin for me. And how disappointing as I was really looking for to my first purchase of a Glycine.


----------



## Emesem

JaseRicco said:


> I am starting some preliminary research on a mid-level Swiss Divers Style watch. I am a huge fan of Movado, and the Series 800 fits what I am looking for, but since I already own five Movado time pieces, as a watch collector, I would like to broaden my horizon into some other watch brands out there. I've read article after article and hit the WUS forum reading lots of posts and scrolling through lots of watch photos narrowing down my search to a few brands that I thought were worthy. This, coupled with some "best Swiss divers watches under $1000" videos, I decided that whenever I am ready to make the purchase, my choice would be the *Glycine Combat Sub 42* timepiece. I also watched a few video reviews of the Glycine Combat Sub 42 by The Urban Gentry, and he has some very nice things to say regarding the time pieces quality and craftsmanship. I would like to chose a watch with a bit of prestige/heritage when it comes to the company history as well, and Glycine certainly offers this.
> 
> 
> I figure the last step is to post here asking for your insight. I am curious of your thoughts regarding Glycine as a Company, and as a maker of "quality" time pieces in general considering their partnership with Invicta that took place a couple years ago in 2016? I can't quite put my finger on why, but to be honest, finding this out through research has made me rethink my choice...thoughts? I recently watched another video review regarding the Glycine Sub combat Sub 42, and was extremely disappointed to find out that Invicta has altered the original Glycine logo to merge it with theirs...a sort of cross between the two. Basically looks like a Glycine logo with wings o| I think this just might have been the final nail in the coffin for me. And how disappointing as I was really looking for to my first purchase of a Glycine.


For what it's worth, I don't think Invicta has affected quality. For example, the misaligned hands issue for both GMTs and Purists goes back years and seems to inherent in the ETA movement they use.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Logo first used in 2015 - see linked novelties from that year 
http://glycine-watch.ch/fileadmin/user_upload/glycine/downloads/Glycine Leaflet 2015.pdf










Invicta takeover was August 2016.

There's so much hate for Invicta people seem to let it cloud the truth without wishing to learn. I've never owned an Invicta and probably never will - but assuming everything bad Glycine have ever come out with must be Invicta's fault isn't fair.


----------



## mike0023

I have a GL0076 and really don't care for the logo, or the fact that there are no longer lug holes. That being said, it doesn't take that much away and overall I've been pleased with my Combat sub and my two other Glycines. However, I wouldn't be paying the retail price for the brand anymore given the discounting going on out there.


----------



## Cigarbob

JaseRicco said:


> I am starting some preliminary research on a mid-level Swiss Divers Style watch. I am a huge fan of Movado, and the Series 800 fits what I am looking for, but since I already own five Movado time pieces, as a watch collector, I would like to broaden my horizon into some other watch brands out there. I've read article after article and hit the WUS forum reading lots of posts and scrolling through lots of watch photos narrowing down my search to a few brands that I thought were worthy. This, coupled with some "best Swiss divers watches under $1000" videos, I decided that whenever I am ready to make the purchase, my choice would be the *Glycine Combat Sub 42* timepiece. I also watched a few video reviews of the Glycine Combat Sub 42 by The Urban Gentry, and he has some very nice things to say regarding the time pieces quality and craftsmanship. I would like to chose a watch with a bit of prestige/heritage when it comes to the company history as well, and Glycine certainly offers this.
> 
> 
> I recently watched another video review regarding the Glycine Sub combat Sub 42, and was extremely disappointed to find out that Invicta has altered the original Glycine logo to merge it with theirs...a sort of cross between the two.


You are sadly misinformed. Nothing of the sort ever happened. Where on earth did you even come up with that idea?

As Brad mentioned, the change was purely a decision of Glycine to update their logo. It happened pre Invicta.

I have several watches with the old logo, and one with the new one. On the wrist, the change is subtle. Both logos look just fine, imho.

The combat sub is a nice watch, particularly for the money. But if you're interested in heritage, you might want to consider the Airman line.


----------



## ne57rico

as others have noted, the logo change was done pre-invicta. i'm not terribly offended by the winged logo, i'm also happy that they've kept the marquee at such a inoffensive size on the dials. i have a combat sub and an incursore and i couldn't be more pleased with either, they're incredibly well made watches. i would prefer to have drilled lugs, but it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## wickets

I bought a glycine combat 7. I think I have issues with the lume. For the past few weeks ive been going back and forth with them to send it back under the warranty. No such luck yet. One starts corresponding with glycine in europe, then that inquiry gets sent to their usa repair service center and so it goes. Anyway, I paid my money, it is what it is, however, I will never buy another glycine ever again. I might never have bought another one anyway, but now its definite!


----------



## wickets

P.S. mine has the old logo...if youre interested i'll trade you for 2 windmill hotdogs LOL


----------



## JaseRicco

Emesem said:


> For what it's worth, I don't think Invicta has affected quality. For example, the misaligned hands issue for both GMTs and Purists goes back years and seems to inherent in the ETA movement they use.
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Fair point, I didn't really have anything in mind, as I stated, there just something about Invicta that rubs me the wrong way. And their acquisition of a company such as Glycine, well, I don't know. That's what's I figured I'd see what some Glycine owners/fans thought about it.


----------



## JaseRicco

Bradjhomes said:


> Logo first used in 2015 - see linked novelties from that year
> http://glycine-watch.ch/fileadmin/user_upload/glycine/downloads/Glycine Leaflet 2015.pdf
> 
> Invicta takeover was August 2016.
> 
> There's so much hate for Invicta people seem to let it cloud the truth without wishing to learn. I've never owned an Invicta and probably never will - but assuming everything bad Glycine have ever come out with must be Invicta's fault isn't fair.


I don't necessarily have "hate" for Invicata. I would never put down any watch company/maker, without fair reason. As I stated in my OP, I can't put my finger on it, but there's just something about the company that rubs me the wrong way. However, they have a huge fan base, loads of people obviously love them, more power to em. Different strokes, right.

As far as the logo, I was just passing along the information that I learned while watching video reviews on the Combat Sub. Obviously these individual were misinformed as well.


----------



## Jimbo85281

I think the main issue right now is that glycine is now using the invicta service center for warranty issues. I can't imagine that going well. I love my combat sub and have an airman 18 coming so this hasn't effected my love for the brand but it could be a problem if you ever need service. I hope they prove me wrong however. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco

Cigarbob said:


> You are sadly misinformed. Nothing of the sort ever happened. Where on earth did you even come up with that idea?
> 
> As Brad mentioned, the change was purely a decision of Glycine to update their logo. It happened pre Invicta.


As I stated above to Brad, I was just stating information that I learned while watching video reviews on the Combat Sub. These individuals were in no way bashing Invicta, so I'm not really sure why so many are misinformed when in comes to Glycine's logo change.



Cigarbob said:


> I have several watches with the old logo, and one with the new one. On the wrist, the change is subtle. Both logos look just fine, imho.
> 
> The combat sub is a nice watch, particularly for the money. But if you're interested in heritage, you might want to consider the Airman line.


Thank You for the info, appreciated.


----------



## JaseRicco

mike0023 said:


> I have a GL0076 and really don't care for the logo, or the fact that there are no longer lug holes. That being said, it doesn't take that much away and overall I've been pleased with my Combat sub and my two other Glycines. However, I wouldn't be paying the retail price for the brand anymore given the discounting going on out there.


Yes, shame they removed the log holes, seemed like they were very convenient. And you are correct, I have seen a lot of discounting going on, kinda takes away from the brands quality. I would never pay full retail. I've seen the Combat Sub that I like for about $450.


----------



## bwvan

I have three Combat Subs in various configurations, an SST and an Airman with 24 hour dial. I have never had any trouble with them. Two have the old logo and three have the new.


----------



## JaseRicco

wickets said:


> I bought a glycine combat 7. I think I have issues with the lume. For the past few weeks ive been going back and forth with them to send it back under the warranty. No such luck yet. One starts corresponding with glycine in europe, then that inquiry gets sent to their usa repair service center and so it goes. Anyway, I paid my money, it is what it is, however, I will never buy another glycine ever again. I might never have bought another one anyway, but now its definite!


Always hate hearing bad experiences. That's a shame.


----------



## JaseRicco

wickets said:


> P.S. mine has the old logo...if youre interested i'll trade you for 2 windmill hotdogs LOL


Haha


----------



## JaseRicco

Jimbo85281 said:


> I think the main issue right now is that glycine is now using the invicta service center for warranty issues. I can't imagine that going well. I love my combat sub and have an airman 18 coming so this hasn't effected my love for the brand but it could be a problem if you ever need service. I hope they prove me wrong however.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I hope this is the case as well.


----------



## brandon\

If the Invicta ownership/connection bothers you right now, it will bother you if you buy one. Move on from Glyvicta - there are plenty of fish in the sea.


----------



## JaseRicco

brandon\ said:


> If the Invicta ownership/connection bothers you right now, it will bother you if you buy one. Move on from Glyvicta - there are plenty of fish in the sea.


Haha...Glyvicta tha'ts great. I started a thread asking for Swiss divers style reccommendations, and I was hit with Mido and Certina.


----------



## mngdew

You can still find Combat Sub 42 with the old logo you can buy brand new from ADs on eBay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-OLD-LO...rentrq:1d6e79e61630aa1270fc8779ffff10d1|iid:1


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

Until recently Jomashop had a large selection of old-logo Glycines at very attractive discounts; I’m guessing they offloaded their stock to someone else in favor of their current selection of new-logo ones. My dad’s first automatic was one of the Combats (not a Sub). He has waffled about getting an Airman, as well. Got my mom a small quartz one and myself an F104, which I like a lot, except that the strap is oddly short. We’ve all been happy with them so far, though.

I’m not a fan of the new logo, but agree with others that you should consider remaining new old stock ones with the old logo at deep discounts. You’ll be getting a good-quality Swiss timepiece at a pretty rock-bottom price.


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

(Oops, accidentally posted twice.)


----------



## JaseRicco

mngdew said:


> You can still find Combat Sub 42 with the old logo you can buy brand new from ADs on eBay.





Lunar Vollkalender said:


> Until recently Jomashop had a large selection of old-logo Glycines at very attractive discounts; I'm guessing they offloaded their stock to someone else in favor of their current selection of new-logo ones. My dad's first automatic was one of the Combats (not a Sub). He has waffled about getting an Airman, as well. Got my mom a small quartz one and myself an F104, which I like a lot, except that the strap is oddly short. We've all been happy with them so far, though.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the new logo, but agree with others that you should consider remaining new old stock ones with the old logo at deep discounts. You'll be getting a good-quality Swiss timepiece at a pretty rock-bottom price.


I think we have gotten a bit off track, I'd like to reel it in a little. I don't really care so much what the logo looks like now, it's really not even that bad looking. It's the fact that you have a company established back in 1914, has been using the same logo since the beginning and the moment Invicta get their hands on them, things start to change, the logo being one of them. I know it's been stated here that Invcita had nothing to do with the logo change, but I really don't agree. Take a look at the original logo and take a look at the Invicta logo, now look at the new Glycine logo post Invicta acquisition, there is no denying it's a strait up logo merge. Just because the final announcement of the aquisition was made in 2016 doesn't mean it wasn't a done deal prior to. But it's really neither here nor there, as I was just using it as a point of reference.

What I wanted to know, and what some have answered, is what the Glycine fans thought about Invcita acquiring Glycine? Do you feel that craftsmanship and quality have gone down, stayed the same, or maybe even went up? Are there some Glycine fans, after hearing the news, that threw their hands in the air and said I'll never purchase another Glycine? Maybe you thought, because of how Invcita blew up due to the way they market the hell out of their watches, that it was a good thing?

As I said in my OP, I was totally set on purchasing a Combat Sub 42 after selling a few watches, but after finding out about Invcita, started to back peddle a bit. I've since been turned onto Mido and Certina, but still keep coming back to Glycine.


----------



## Cigarbob

Your history of the brand and it’s logo is fantastically flawed. The crown symbol wasn’t even used until 1967. But it’s pointless discussing this with you. 

You don’t have a single watch, are brand new to Glycine, but obviously consider yourself an expert. 

Why bother asking questions that you already know more about than anyone else?


----------



## handcrank1

JaseRicco said:


> Fair point, I didn't really have anything in mind, as I stated, there just something about Invicta that rubs me the wrong way. And their acquisition of a company such as Glycine, well, I don't know. That's what's I figured I'd see what some Glycine owners/fans thought about it.


Please remember that when you read the opinions on WUS about Glycine's imminent demise due to the Invicta buy out you are looking at the opinions of a few WIS who represent an insignificant minority of the watch wearing population. The real world couldn't care less about Invicta or its WIS-assumed bad influence on Glycine. The Combat sub is a very well made watch that is obtainable at a terrific price right now and far outclasses most ot the junk that some WIS are going ga-ga over. Additionally, other than the pre-Invicta logo change, the Combat sub remains as before, and even if future models are changed nothing can be done to the watches already manufactured. I own a Combat sub and I find it to be an awesome watch. Every time I get the itch to flip it and buy something else, I quickly realize that there is almost nothing out there that offers such quality at the current prices, and even well above the current prices.


----------



## JaseRicco

Cigarbob said:


> Your history of the brand and it's logo is fantastically flawed. The crown symbol wasn't even used until 1967. But it's pointless discussing this with you.
> 
> You don't have a single watch, are brand new to Glycine, but obviously consider yourself an expert.
> 
> Why bother asking questions that you already know more about than anyone else?


You are absolutely correct, I am an expert. And it's quite obvious how much of an expert I am as seen by the many questions about Glycine that I am asking. That is exactly what experts do, they ask questions and the opinions of others even though they know all the answers already. There is absolutely no point in discussing it with me, so don't.


----------



## JaseRicco

handcrank1 said:


> Please remember that when you read the opinions on WUS about Glycine's imminent demise due to the Invicta buy out you are looking at the opinions of a few WIS who represent an insignificant minority of the watch wearing population. The real world couldn't care less about Invicta or its WIS-assumed bad influence on Glycine. The Combat sub is a very well made watch that is obtainable at a terrific price right now and far outclasses most ot the junk that some WIS are going ga-ga over. Additionally, other than the pre-Invicta logo change, the Combat sub remains as before, and even if future models are changed nothing can be done to the watches already manufactured. I own a Combat sub and I find it to be an awesome watch. Every time I get the itch to flip it and buy something else, I quickly realize that there is almost nothing out there that offers such quality at the current prices, and even well above the current prices.


Thank You, this is the kind of opinion and information that I am looking for about Glycine. I appreciate you taking the time to pass on the information. Between what you and a few others have said, I think I'll put Glycine back on the list.


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

Good luck with your decision, and be sure to post what you end up getting! The implication of my prior post, which I suppose I could have spelled out more directly, is that I have purchased three Glycine watches, for myself and both my parents, all after the acquisition by Invicta, and we all have been pleased with the quality at the prices I paid (all deeply discounted on Joma). Admittedly, all three of the ones I purchased have the old logo, which obviously means that they were all manufactured prior to the takeover. So I can’t really speak to whether there has been any drop in quality with the new ones produced since that time. But I can say that if you’re interested in the brand, you definitely should do some research online, because you still can find some really incredible deals on them. If you like the newer logo, that’s great: you can find tons of them at deep discounts. If you would prefer buying the older logo ones, if for no other reason than to be able to say that they were made prior to the acquisition, it looks like you can still find those on eBay, as well.


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

For what it’s worth, when I was looking at buying a diver a year ago, the Combat Sub was on my initial list, but I eliminated it because, as someone who has never served in the military, I wasn’t sure about wearing a watch that has the word “Combat” written on the dial. That said, I seem to recall reading several positive reviews of it, and it is available on the grey market at prices that are hard to beat.


----------



## skuzapo

I have a combat sub that is something like a transitional model (has the old long reference number, new logo, and drilled lugs). I totally love it (though a Zodiac has claimed the top spot in my mind, though that is yet another swiss brand that got bought out by a less 'respectable' group in Fossil). It wears incredibly well, feeling like a hybrid between a field and dive watch with the thin case and curved lugs
I sorta look at it this way , you would be buying a watch from the 'halo brand' of the Invicta group. If they ever have any interest in keeping up expansion into higher tiers of pricing and prestige, the only way they can hope to succeed would be to act as worthy stewards of the brand to maintain and develop it. I feel they would have much more motive to keep Glycine as a brand that provides as much feeling of quality and luxury as possible than a lower-mid tier brand in the group like a certina is for swatch (not to denigrate them or imply they cheap out on them just talking about their position in the group)

And I dont really see how having "combat" on the dial implies that YOU have seen combat. Would you not wear a submariner unless you've been on an underway submarine (or a professional Diver's Watch if you've never been on a commercial dive, which is also a field that carries its own dangers and provides an incredibly valuable service to society)... I could see feeling silly with like a "green beret special operations edition watch" but combat is such a broad term (and it applies to their decades-old field watch design to which the combat sub is the water resistant variant)


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

Totally fair point about the "Combat" designation. (And I ended up getting my dad a "Combat" model even though he's never served in the military.) I'm pretty happy with my F104 even though I'm not a pilot!


----------



## Jimbo85281

It's a little odd not buying a watch because you didn't do the thing that's labeled on the dial lol. I've never heard of someone doing that. Looks like no divers for me, no pilots watches, no field watches, no combat watches, no space watches, no rail watches, no expedition watches. Damn. That just leaves me dress watches lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## wickets

You wear dresses??!!!! nttawwt


----------



## watchdog1

wickets said:


> You wear dresses??!!!! nttawwt


It was a dress or a mickey mouse watch, but he didn't have the costume....


----------



## Moss28

I have a combat 6 classic. For the price these are going for regularly (<= $300) they seem like a good bargain to me. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco

Lunar Vollkalender said:


> Good luck with your decision, and be sure to post what you end up getting! The implication of my prior post, which I suppose I could have spelled out more directly, is that I have purchased three Glycine watches, for myself and both my parents, all after the acquisition by Invicta, and we all have been pleased with the quality at the prices I paid (all deeply discounted on Joma). Admittedly, all three of the ones I purchased have the old logo, which obviously means that they were all manufactured prior to the takeover. So I can't really speak to whether there has been any drop in quality with the new ones produced since that time. But I can say that if you're interested in the brand, you definitely should do some research online, because you still can find some really incredible deals on them. If you like the newer logo, that's great: you can find tons of them at deep discounts. If you would prefer buying the older logo ones, if for no other reason than to be able to say that they were made prior to the acquisition, it looks like you can still find those on eBay, as well.


Absolutly, will do. The Glycine that I would be purchasing, when I make the decision to do so, would be the GL007(Red Bezel), which is not available with the older logos, as far as I can find. But that's fine, because my biggest concern is regarding the quality post Invicta, which seem to have been put to rest. Thank You for the information and suggestions.


----------



## JaseRicco

skuzapo said:


> I have a combat sub that is something like a transitional model (has the old long reference number, new logo, and drilled lugs). I totally love it (though a Zodiac has claimed the top spot in my mind, though that is yet another swiss brand that got bought out by a less 'respectable' group in Fossil). It wears incredibly well, feeling like a hybrid between a field and dive watch with the thin case and curved lugs
> I sorta look at it this way , you would be buying a watch from the 'halo brand' of the Invicta group. If they ever have any interest in keeping up expansion into higher tiers of pricing and prestige, the only way they can hope to succeed would be to act as worthy stewards of the brand to maintain and develop it. I feel they would have much more motive to keep Glycine as a brand that provides as much feeling of quality and luxury as possible than a lower-mid tier brand in the group like a certina is for swatch (not to denigrate them or imply they cheap out on them just talking about their position in the group)
> 
> And I dont really see how having "combat" on the dial implies that YOU have seen combat. Would you not wear a submariner unless you've been on an underway submarine (or a professional Diver's Watch if you've never been on a commercial dive, which is also a field that carries its own dangers and provides an incredibly valuable service to society)... I could see feeling silly with like a "green beret special operations edition watch" but combat is such a broad term (and it applies to their decades-old field watch design to which the combat sub is the water resistant variant)


Thank You for the information, very helpful.


----------



## JaseRicco

Just an FYI, this is the difficulty that another WUS member is having with their Glyine Combat 6 and Glycine Support...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/help-non-warranty-repair-4692589.html

Doesn't leaving me feeling all that confident in Glycine watches or them as a Company :think:


----------



## Cigarbob

If I wasn't confident about a brand or it's watches, I would simply move on.

Otherwise, it's just:


----------



## JaseRicco

Cigarbob said:


> If I wasn't confident about a brand or it's watches, I would simply move on.
> 
> Otherwise, it's just:


Haha, very true. It's just me not wanting to give up on Glycine. Every time I'm sold on one, I find something or see something that discourages me. But to be fair, I've seen negative things about some of the most prominent and high end watches. When it comes to any brand out there, if you look hard enough there will be something to be found.


----------



## Cigarbob

JaseRicco said:


> Haha, very true. It's just me not wanting to give up on Glycine. Every time I'm sold on one, I find something or see something that discourages me. But to be fair, I've seen negative things about some of the most prominent and high end watches. When it comes to any brand out there, if you look hard enough there will be something to be found.


Honestly, the only real differences you will find post Invicta, is that some of the movements are now Sellita rather than ETA, and the warranty has changed. The movements are about a wash. Sellita is as good as ETA, imho, and actually made ETA movements for years

Unfortunately, the warranty has been problematic. The new service center just replaces movements, they don't actually service anything. So simple things like adjusting the GMT hands (a common problem with 2893 GMTs), doesn't seem to get fixed properly.

And they don't have great customer service communication.

But that's the biggest problem that Invicta has brought to the brand.

You had mentioned Certina earlier, I have a DS Action Diver in titanium, and it's also a very good watch. If you're really concerned about Glycine, it would be a fine choice:


----------



## JaseRicco

Cigarbob said:


> You had mentioned Certina earlier, I have a DS Action Diver in titanium, and it's also a very good watch. If you're really concerned about Glycine, it would be a fine choice:


Yes, outside of Glycine, I am looking at Mido, Christopher Ward and Certina. I really like the Certina's, very nice looking timepieces.

That's a nice looking one on your wrist.


----------



## nymfan

JaseRicco said:


> Yes, outside of Glycine, I am looking at Mido, Christopher Ward and Certina. I really like the Certina's, very nice looking timepieces.
> 
> That's a nice looking one on your wrist.


Like you said earlier, every brand will have their issues if you do a little digging. It is what it is & most only communicate their negative experiences vs. their positives. Not to get too deep, but in life nothing is perfect. This def applies to watches.

If you're interested in a particular model, I suggest you do a little research (i.e. YouTube, google) & pull the trigger. For the price you will pay you will be happy. I bought my first Glycine about 6yrs ago & have owned one or another ever since. This includes quite a few post acquisition. On par or dare I say even better thereafter.


----------



## JaseRicco

nymfan said:


> Like you said earlier, every brand will have their issues if you do a little digging. It is what it is & most only communicate their negative experiences vs. their positives. Not to get too deep, but in life nothing is perfect. This def applies to watches.
> 
> If you're interested in a particular model, I suggest you do a little research (i.e. YouTube, google) & pull the trigger. For the price you will pay you will be happy. I bought my first Glycine about 6yrs ago & have owned one or another ever since. This includes quite a few post acquisition. On par or dare I say even better thereafter.


Good advice and info


----------



## Pjerome

I have had many carefully chosen Invicta models and a few impulse buys. In all..I never had a bad one. Never had a failure or a poor quality one, and i'm not an Invicta guy. I just liked some I saw. I still have two. They work fine and look fine..My two Glycines are just what they are..Glycine...Stop worrying about Invicta , they probably haven't done any damage to the Glycine . I think it will become their High End line like Acura to Honda or Lexus to Toyota. I love my Glycines. I have a Golden Eye Combat Sub and a Purist ..They are awesome.


----------



## JaseRicco

Pjerome said:


> I have had many carefully chosen Invicta models and a few impulse buys. In all..I never had a bad one. Never had a failure or a poor quality one, and i'm not an Invicta guy. I just liked some I saw. I still have two. They work fine and look fine..My two Glycines are just what they are..Glycine...Stop worrying about Invicta , they probably haven't done any damage to the Glycine . I think it will become their High End line like Acura to Honda or Lexus to Toyota. I love my Glycines. I have a Golden Eye Combat Sub and a Purist ..They are awesome.


Very Nice.


----------



## dan360

Everything has warts if you dig far enough. The situation lately with many of these current 'trendy' watches is YouTube. A few people with skin in the game started channels hyping certain watches, then a few hipsters latched on with channels of their own, and a few more people with motives ulterior or otherwise jumped on as well.

You know that Seiko SARBXXX everyone raves about? What if I told you those 6R15 movements come from Seiko unregulated and run extremely inconsistent? Would you believe it? Would you believe the fit and finish of those super trendy watches is subpar sloppy and not nearly the "baby Grand Seiko" that many would like you to believe? Did I just commit interwebz suicide by besmirching the current trendy mojo????

So we have relative 'ho hum' non-buzz about Glycine, other than the bandwagon negativity about Invicta. They discontinue a fantastic watch, prices plummet. Seiko has all sorts of trendy buzz, they discontinue a less quality watch, and the prices skyrocket.

In this world there are sheep, shepherds, sheepdogs, and wolves. Think hard about it. Pick the one you want to be.


----------



## JaseRicco

dan360 said:


> Everything has warts if you dig far enough. The situation lately with many of these current 'trendy' watches is YouTube. A few people with skin in the game started channels hyping certain watches, then a few hipsters latched on with channels of their own, and a few more people with motives ulterior or otherwise jumped on as well.
> 
> You know that Seiko SARBXXX everyone raves about? What if I told you those 6R15 movements come from Seiko unregulated and run extremely inconsistent? Would you believe it? Would you believe the fit and finish of those super trendy watches is subpar sloppy and not nearly the "baby Grand Seiko" that many would like you to believe? Did I just commit interwebz suicide by besmirching the current trendy mojo????
> 
> So we have relative 'ho hum' non-buzz about Glycine, other than the bandwagon negativity about Invicta. They discontinue a fantastic watch, prices plummet. Seiko has all sorts of trendy buzz, they discontinue a less quality watch, and the prices skyrocket.
> 
> In this world there are sheep, shepherds, sheepdogs, and wolves. Think hard about it. Pick the one you want to be.


Fair points.

Any personal experience with Glycine?


----------



## hiroryo

Just got my Glycine Combat Sub GL0083 last week. The looks alone exceeded my expectation. A great looking watch that has a bit of retro feel. And from what I read on the internet, their movement comes out regulated. I don't care about the new logo one bit. The only gripe I have so far is the weak lume.


----------



## JaseRicco

hiroryo said:


> Just got my Glycine Combat Sub GL0083 last week. The looks alone exceeded my expectation. A great looking watch that has a bit of retro feel. And from what I read on the internet, their movement comes out regulated. I don't care about the new logo one bit. The only gripe I have so far is the weak lume.


Very nice! I would assume that Glycine is applying C1 rather than C3 or something comparable which is why the weak Lume. Crazy that you can purchase the Seiko 007 for hundreds less and get Lume that is a whole lot better and brighter.


----------



## chenpofu

I don't quite understand the OP's disappointment. If the logo is an issue, there are plenty of watches with the old logos available. There are also lots of pre 2016 watches out there if Invicata's ownership does not inspire confidence (I am not aware of any evidence of that).


----------



## dan360

JaseRicco said:


> Fair points.
> 
> Any personal experience with Glycine?


a fair amount


----------



## dan360

chenpofu said:


> I don't quite understand the OP's disappointment. If the logo is an issue there, there are plenty of watches with the old logos available. There are also lots of pre 2016 watches out there if Invicata's ownership does not inspire confidence (I am not aware of any evidence of that).


I personally feel the OP has a motive but we'll see


----------



## JaseRicco

chenpofu said:


> I don't quite understand the OP's disappointment. If the logo is an issue, there are plenty of watches with the old logos available. There are also lots of pre 2016 watches out there if Invicata's ownership does not inspire confidence (I am not aware of any evidence of that).


It stopped becoming about the logo a few pegs back, at least for me, when I posted this...

"But it's really neither here nor there, as I was just using it as a point of reference(regarding logo).

What I wanted to know, and what some have answered, is what the Glycine fans thought about Invcita acquiring Glycine? Do you feel that craftsmanship and quality have gone down, stayed the same, or maybe even went up? Are there some Glycine fans, after hearing the news, that threw their hands in the air and said I'll never purchase another Glycine? Maybe you thought, because of how Invcita blew up due to the way they market the hell out of their watches, that it was a good thing?"

This thread overall has yielded a lot of opinions and some great information, which I enjoy reading and participating in. Once I have funds in hand and am ready to pull the trigger, I see no reason that I wouldn't purchase a Glycine, but nonetheless still enjoy the thoughts and opinions regarding my OP.


----------



## JaseRicco

dan360 said:


> I personally feel the OP has a motive but we'll see


I'm not sure I know what you mean by motive?


----------



## dan360

JaseRicco said:


> I'm not sure I know what you mean by motive?


Seems more a social experiment than legitimate questions about Glycine watches. If you're at all concerned about the product's quality, you shouldn't be--particularly since pre-Invicta watches with ETA movements are still available for good prices, and vintage Glycine Airmans are holding their value if not going up. Buy an older one if you're at all concerned as they're probably going to become collector pieces moreso than ever, thanks to the interwebz trendy marketing and Youtube starlets with their "expert opinions" regarding everything they can get hits on.

Christopher Ward watches are a far worse investment than anything that says Glycine on it.


----------



## JaseRicco

dan360 said:


> Seems more a social experiment than legitimate questions about Glycine watches.


Definately not an experiment, I was/am genuinely curious about how the Glycine fans felt/feel about Invictas acquisition of Glycine. What I am gathering is that for some it sucks, but for most, including yourself, it doesn't seem to matter at all.



dan360 said:


> If you're at all concerned about the product's quality, you shouldn't be--particularly since pre-Invicta watches with ETA movements are still available for good prices, and vintage Glycine Airmans are holding their value if not going up. Buy an older one if you're at all concerned as they're probably going to become collector pieces moreso than ever, thanks to the interwebz trendy marketing and Youtube starlets with their "expert opinions" regarding everything they can get hits on.


Not that it matters to me anymore given the information I have gained here, however, both the Glycine watches I'm looking at, GL0077 & GL0078, don't seem to be available on eBay with older logos.



dan360 said:


> Christopher Ward watches are a far worse investment than anything that says Glycine on it.


I'm assuming this is due to the fact that CW is a fairly new micro brand?


----------



## Emre

I don't see anything driven by Invicta except the pricing & marketing strategy especially in the CONUS. Everything else including the logo, movement switch from ETA to Sellita... was already existing and it's kind of a trend for micro brands. What happened since the acquisition actually is Glycine sold triple more watches than they were selling in the last years, pouring cash in the company and enabling them to look into further developments and models.
There are some exciting news in the not far future including the possibility of bringing back the crown logo which would also make the winged crown logo a limited run series. Tracking down and finding the actual Airman watch of astronaut Gordon Cooper who wore it during Gemini 5 mission is another exiting thing that _may happen_.


----------



## m577a2

I don't care for Invicta watches or Glycine's new logo. Having said that, I am in search of an old logo black bezel combat sub with a date window and drilled lugs, preferably stick hands. I even have a Raven Trekker I'd trade for it if it's in good shape!


----------



## JaseRicco

Emre said:


> I don't see anything driven by Invicta except the pricing & marketing strategy especially in the CONUS. Everything else including the logo, movement switch from ETA to Sellita... was already existing and it's kind of a trend for micro brands.


Is that what Glycine's 224 Swiss Movement is, a Sellita Swiss Movement? And I think the other thing that has changed is the downright disappointing service that you get when needing to have the watches repaired under warranty, so many horror stories.


----------



## JaseRicco

m577a2 said:


> I don't care for Invicta watches or Glycine's new logo. Having said that, I am in search of an old logo black bezel combat sub with a date window and drilled lugs, preferably stick hands. I even have a Raven Trekker I'd trade for it if it's in good shape!


You shouldn't have too much of a problem finding what you want, as others have informed me, the Glycine's with older logo are readily available.


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

One thing I should add to my prior post about the three Glycines I purchased for my parents and myself. We’ve all been very happy with them, but two out of three have had strap issues. My dad’s Combat (can’t remember which type, but it’s 42mm and not a Sub) has already needed a strap replacement, and my F104’s strap is oddly short (it fits me, but not by much). Not sure if the one you’re looking at comes on a bracelet, but just an additional FYI. Good luck!


----------



## Emre

JaseRicco said:


> Is that what Glycine's 224 Swiss Movement is, a Sellita Swiss Movement? And I think the other thing that has changed is the downright disappointing service that you get when needing to have the watches repaired under warranty, so many horror stories.


Not sure what movement it is but when ETA started restricting base caliber sales, Glycine switched to GL xyz markings to anticipate changes in marking the movement, specifically the rotor. That helps also in listings rather than having different movement specs for each manufacture party - in case the movements are supplied from different manufacturers.

Due to the cooperation between Glycine and ex-ASUAG who formed later the Swatch group with SSIH, the movement supply continued- even though in lesser amounts. In 1942 ASUAG had acquired Glycine's movement manufacture ateliers and thanks to Glycine's know-how on automatic watches, the Bi-dynator movements were developed. This acquirement gave Glycine also access to movement supplies from ASUAG. Several decades later when Swatch Group has been re-structured, Glycine opted to stand alone but was still due to be supplied with movements whenever it wishes. With this commitment still in place, Glycine has access to ETA movements. This is the kitchen side of the story.

The new-er watches where I am not as much educated- even though I have several new Glycines; LE 1953 Airman, DC4 and Eugene Meylan models - I've not seen the need of service yet but read here some horror stories. It's a personal thing but I never believe in after sales service- guarantee and consider while buying the built-in cost of maintenance. Being a vintage watch collector,I have enough independent skilled watchmaker contacts whom I utilize in case of need. Misaligned hands, regulating the movement kind of basic things I do myself.


----------



## JaseRicco

Lunar Vollkalender said:


> One thing I should add to my prior post about the three Glycines I purchased for my parents and myself. We've all been very happy with them, but two out of three have had strap issues. My dad's Combat (can't remember which type, but it's 42mm and not a Sub) has already needed a strap replacement, and my F104's strap is oddly short (it fits me, but not by much). Not sure if the one you're looking at comes on a bracelet, but just an additional FYI. Good luck!


Thanks for the info. The Glycine I will be purchasing will be the Combat Sub 42 on a braclet. Shame about your straps though.


----------



## Floydboy

Have owned a Combat sub pre-invicta and own one now post-invicta. Can't tell a difference in quality. Both fine watches. I do wish they would have left the logo alone but I'm old school. At this price point you're going to be looking at brands owned for the most part by larger conglomerates. Consider that Hamilton, Mido, Tissot, Longines? are all owned by Swatch which made its fortune selling plastic watches. Not many small indies out there any more.


----------



## r3nola

I'm new to the Glycine watch brand. I think for the current prices it is one of the best values out there. They appear to be good quality Swiss made automatic watches. Everyone has there likes and dislikes. Maybe not the screaming value at retail but I think you get a lot of new watch for the sub $500 and in some cases sub $400 that they can be found at.


----------



## J.D.B.

Just received a new-series white-dialled Incursore. I have the old-series version in black. Too bad they got some cheepnis injected into them. Side-by-side with the old one, no more drilled lugs, more glass on the back, no more big, screw-down crown with it's wide tube, and the rotor markings got less finish and "bleedy" lettering. The dial is printed, including the logo. More sharp edges and the loss of the serial number between the lugs complete what appears to be acute "Asian-ization" of the watch. It compares (cosmetically) to my Parnis. The brushing is very close. I'm on the fence as to keeping it at the moment. It didn't cost less for nothing. How are the other lines, new-to-old?


----------



## Pjerome

Keep reading one post down...Glycine will be independent of Invicta. That is a quote from Invicta... Maybe you should look at who owns MOVADO now..I believe it's SWATCH or ESQ. 

FYI: The logo with wings came out before the deal with INVICTA..You have not been reading the right stuff...and I have owned at least 10 Invictas during my 15 years of collecting. I never had a bad one. They all ran and performed great. I think there were bad ones like any other watch or car and I think the customer service is poor but I never needed that. Invicta is an old company and their early watches were outstanding. when they went crazy with the advertising and TV and promotion they became disrespected. There are still Invictas that are good quality. Some have Swiss auto movements too. I never broke an Invicta..I broke my Rolex when I bumped it with a tennis raquet....I never had an Invicta leak but my Seiko Pogue Diver did....I don't happen to feel their watches are my style but I don't think they are all horrible. Basically you get what you pay for and sometimes more. I had a few that were great. I think Glycine is one of the nicest and best made watches I have owned . I have probably owned over 200 watches in 15 years. I cut my collection to 30. I sold my Rolex GMT and actually prefer my Glycines and my Steinharts .I even have two Bulova watches and I never thought that would happen...I think Glycine is an incredible value for the money. Just research the models and know about what you are buying. You won't be sorry.Glycine has been around since 1914 , Before Rolex. If Paul Newman's wife would have bought him a Glycine or Sly Stallone wore a Glycine Airman..You might have seen a little change in what the biggest name in watches are now. After all, the most expensive Rolexes, the 6542 and the PN Daytona were both only around $200. when they came out in the 50's and 60's...If Glycine worries you, check out the Seiko Grand Seiko GMT Spring Drive for $7500. 

file:///C:/Users/Paul/Desktop/All%20My%20Watches/Glycine%20Airman/In-Depth%20%20The%20History%20of%20the%20Glycine%20Airman%20%E2%80%94%20Timepiece%20Chronicle.htm


----------

